# Why trim?



## Surfer Joe (Nov 29, 2014)

I can understand removing the fan leaves and larger leaves and damaged tips, if any, but why should you trim your buds to remove the protruding sugar leaves when drying?
Aren't those the same leaves we check for trichs? 
It seems a waste to cut them off and use them as shake.
Is there some reason why people tend to favor trimming when drying?


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

A little is ok but Leaf is still leaf, we wanna smoke bud. I would never throw the sugar leafs away, there are many ways to get the good stuff off them with out smoking too much leaf.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 29, 2014)

What Dman said^^^


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2014)

Leaf material smokes harsh and nasty and does not contain the amount of THC that buds do.  One of the reasons that I grow is so I don't have to put up with leafy bud.  Like DFman said, there is pleanty to do with the good trim.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks. I am a bit compulsive and tend to trim the buds enough to remove the leaves, and I do use the trim to make butter, so it won't be wasted.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 4, 2014)

It seems to me that the buds dry better with less leaf material on them. Also, I love to make dry ice hash from my trim so that I can eat it ffor pain relief. I get better back pain relief from eating the hash than from smoking any of it. I mixed some some high CBD Meltdown with some other that was pretty decent and made it into cookies and they work really good for pain relief


----------

